# ( Part 2 ) National Security Solution...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I respect you all greatly, and I can't tell you how you feel is wrong.
I however still am unable to back away from the idea that something can be built
a group, organization, network whatever, with similar interest to ours, capable
of preventing the worst.

If you have 45 minutes, the concepts in this video, it is good stuff, very good stuff,
very much the page I am on the direction I am heading with my endeavors.






After you watch, I would like feedback from you guys again, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So what type of group are we forming, what are we going to do, and who is going to pay for it?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So what type of group are we forming, what are we going to do, and who is going to pay for it?


I believe that is definitely a very fair question. Rather than simply answer in thread with a wall of text explanation that most won't want
to use the energy to read.

Let me build out the website for it, and then present it to you how I would present it to a stranger I am attempting
to introduce the concept.

A proof of concept if you will. I think it is one thing to talk about it and another to show, especially since we are very visual creatures.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Sounds like a plan.


As promised here is the initial build of the website. Obviously it will need a lot of fleshing out and development
before it inspires anyone to do anything. However I think the current state will help you see the proof of concept.

LifeSavingSkills.org

I am curious your thoughts.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing works except an ad for your company. Useless to me.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Nothing works except an ad for your company. Useless to me.


So you are telling me that...

A. The page buttons aren't working?

or

B. You can't read text?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm saying everything that does not link to your company says "coming soon" 

This tells me that you are much more concerned with getting a brand name out there than in actually spreading prepper/survival skills.

I would suggest disabling your company's page until you fill the rest with actually useful information, and until then I want no part in supporting or advertising a company I have no knowledge about under the guise of sharing skills and training that are "coming soon"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The world that you want to build as outlined on your website sounds very much like small town America about 50 years ago. I grew up in a world like that, and let me tell you, it was better than what we have today. You're goals are worthwhile, but what a tremendous job you have ahead of you!

P.S. I signed up on the site, just to see how it worked. Auto email received. Works okay.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not sure If some of the page was not visible when I looked at it earlier, or if more has been added since, but I see there is a lot more than when I first visited. Either way, its closer to good, but still provides exactly 0 useful lifesaving skills or training. To me it still reads like an ad for your company. 

Is the point of this to advertise your company, or get people on board with the concepts of survival/prepping as a whole?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm saying everything that does not link to your company says "coming soon"


The initial focus for review, and I should have clarified was the content of the pages titled, *vision, why, how, what, and act.*
What your feedback is telling me however, which is good information is that what really got your attention were the sections titled.

You Can Save Lives
You Can Gain Skill
You Can Help Here

They are making you curious as to how you can do that. Which is terrific.



Jakthesoldier said:


> This tells me that you are much more concerned with getting a brand name out there than in actually spreading prepper/survival skills.


It is purely miscommunication, I can see where your focus is based on your reply, you are cautious by nature, and that is fine cause most people are, and should be, it is a big endeavor.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I would suggest disabling your company's page until you fill the rest with actually useful information, and until then I want no part in supporting or advertising a company I have no knowledge about under the guise of sharing skills and training that are "coming soon"


The purpose of my company banner image was to test linking, and to test image sizing/resolution in the widget for the website.
My other website is the only other place where I have control over the content, so I felt it was appropriate for testing.

Additionally this website and effort will initially be funded by my business, so I have no shame in putting on the website supported by Defense Education.
It is both factual, and if I do gain a customer out of it then the proceeds are being fed right back into improving the business and funding this project.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm not sure If some of the page was not visible when I looked at it earlier, or if more has been added since, but I see there is a lot more than when I first visited.


The pages were visible, I think maybe you needed to take a second look before you saw the navigation menu at the top, and this could be an important visual navigation oversight as 
people tend to focus on the banner and logo and work their way down to the next most eye catching message, and then the content of the page.

You may not have even noticed the navigation menu above the website logo header.



Jakthesoldier said:


> To me it still reads like an ad for your company. Is the point of this to advertise your company, or get people on board with the concepts of survival/prepping as a whole?


I believe you have a presumption that this website is nothing more than a way to drum up business. So you really are caught up on that rather than the message of the content.
I do feel I can help clarify this for you.


LifeSavingSkills.org is community focused safety and security education.
Defense Education is a service people pay for to learn skills to make themselves safer.
The two are closely inter related, but far enough different in approach to require two separate entities.
What is cool is that what is good for one is good for the other and vice versa. If I get more business I fund more promotion and projects with the community side. They build each other's momentum.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Either way, its closer to good, but still provides exactly 0 useful lifesaving skills or training.


You are right, it currently provides 0 helpful life saving skills or training, cause this is a prototype website meant to be a visual mockup
to your previous question of what type of organization, how will it be funded, what will we do, where will we start.

It doesn't answer every question, and it isn't meant to, I just wanted to help you see the big picture of the project.
I feel you are judging the site like you would a final polished product, where it is merely a prototype, proof of concept.

All the things you are stating as lacking or aren't there must be developed, development takes time, especially if it is too be done correctly,
or at least to a point where it can be a good foundation to continue to build and improve upon.



sideKahr said:


> The world that you want to build as outlined on your website sounds very much like small town America about 50 years ago. I grew up in a world like that, and let me tell you, it was better than what we have today. You're goals are worthwhile, but what a tremendous job you have ahead of you!
> 
> P.S. I signed up on the site, just to see how it worked. Auto email received. Works okay.


You are spot on sideKahr, I am glad you were able to visualize the big picture that I have in mind, and yes it is a tremendous job.
However I am not afraid, I am actually really excited, cause I know I won't be going at it alone, and if we chip away at the problem
bit by bit I know we can eventually break it down into something small enough to conquer.

P.S. Thanks for testing the sign up, glad it worked, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I am not judging this as a finished project.

My experience tells me that whenever a project starts like this, it ends as just another clickbait, half track, loop around to some other means of making money.

Ready Man is a good example of a company that works that way. "click on this video about how to start a fire" leads to a video for their pocket stove that is 100% free, just pay $10 shipping on a 4oz package. 

I noticed that you also have paid membership available already.

Here is my issue. You hyped this across 2 threads as being an organization dedicated to spreading awareness, knowledge, and skills for the betterment of the common public.

As common public, I see the links I care about do not work or have no useful information, links I do not care about have inaccurate information, and links that will happily take my money to sign up for a week old project that is currently the internet's version of the guy who charged $1 for the secret to success and sent out business cards that said "try harder"

As the common public, I want professional advice for free because all the shit you are going to want me to buy is already going to cost a fortune and I know it, which is half of the reason I don't already have it. The other half being that I don't want to get involved with pages like this where I fear I will be shunned for not already knowing everything, or do not want to be associated with lunatics. So instead, I go register for a FEMA webpage and start logging all of my preps with them, because they at least give me a damn list of crap I should have and instructions on how to use it, or how to attend free or very low cost classes on how to use it.

Look, If you want to have a web page that gets people to your company, that's cool. Go for it. Nothing wrong with free enterprise. But bringing that stuff here and trying to get us to pay into your business feels like a betrayal to me. Like Pioneer Military Loans or the guy at the mall selling laptops to guys just out of basic for 5 times their value. Just call this what it is, or FIX it,


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I have highlighted portions of your post to help you see the negativity of your outlook and feedback.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I noticed that you also have paid membership available already.


You asked how this would be funded, so I provided something to help you visualize that. *If you had
looked closer you would see that the feature is not live, and cannot take your money.*



Jakthesoldier said:


> *(1)Here is my issue.*
> 
> I am not judging this as a finished project. My experience tells me that whenever a project starts like this, it ends as *(2)just another clickbait, half track, loop around to some other means of making money.*
> 
> ...


1. You have an issue with my project.
2. You feel my project is a money grubbing scam, like anything else on the internet.
3. You don't value the time I have used on this project, that could have been used directly for my business.
4. You feel entitled to free stuff, because you don't value my knowledge.
5. You believe I am just trying to promote my business.
6. You think I am a self gain seeking traitor to the community.
7. You want me to self degrade/devalue my project based on your critical perception.

Based on all your post so far in both threads, you want something for nothing, you don't like what I am offering, you have a pre-built critical viewpoint, and you want me to change your mind.

Answer is I can't change your mind, that is on you. Despite trying to communicate my intent, and even going as far as giving my time to you by building a website to help you visualize what
I am trying to achieve, you persist on tearing down my idea post after post, rather than pointing out even a single thing positive to help build it up to be successful.

Here is the deal, you are completely free to believe what you like and to give that opinion, I am in no way going to stop you from that.
*However I am not going to put myself at your mercy by allowing myself to need your validation that you approve of my project,
in order to continue to pursue my vision of a nation with citizens less vulnerable to mass slaughter.*

The only suggestion I have at this point is that you wait until this is more fully developed and then come to a new opinion at a later time.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> I have highlighted portions of your post to help you see the negativity of your outlook and feedback.
> 
> You asked how this would be funded, so I provided something to help you visualize that. *If you had
> looked closer you would see that the feature is not live, and cannot take your money.*
> ...





SAR-1L said:


> As promised here is the initial build of the website. Obviously it will need a lot of fleshing out and development
> before it inspires anyone to do anything. However I think the current state will help you see the proof of concept.
> 
> LifeSavingSkills.org
> ...


You Asked for my thoughts, AKA you wanted my opinion. Therefore you don't get to get pissy when I give you an honest review, especially when I was the only person on here showing any interest in your project beyond telling you how it couldn't work.

You stated your project was about Spreading information and bringing people more into prepping/survival.

You produced a "proof of concept"

Your Proof of concept proved that you placed emphasis on 2 things, your business, and paid memberships.

No, I do not particularly value your knowledge, any more than I value anyone else's, certainly not enough to pay for it when I have no reason to believe you have anything to teach me that I do not know/cannot learn here.

To be clear, I see no problem whatsoever in making money off of your skills. AT ALL. I am 100% OK with it. I do not think it makes you a traitor to the community. Hell, I wish I could open a survival/tactical school. I do think it is poor form to peddle your wares in a community like this one based on free exchange of information to the purpose of making all of us better equipped... for free.

I do see a problem with hyping up a "community", a push for people to learn about prepping/survival, a movement to make survival and prepping a common place activity in the homes of as many Americans as possible, but your focus is on making money.

There is literally an entire video series about people having the opportunity to a free Hersey's bar or a free 10 oz bar of silver, and a 1 oz gold coin for $25 and people wouldn't take the silver or the gold. One woman was told to hang up the phone right now and the gold is yours, and she wouldn't do it. Another was offered to exchange her half empty water bottle for the gold and also wouldn't do it.

You really think the "uninitiated" are going to put money for "skills" they haven't needed yet?

To gather the people you say you want, you need to lure them in with the barebones skills that WE HERE all take for granted, like candles/flashlights for power outages, to lure them in first.

I am giving you the Lazy cheap American perspective here, I would like to see you succeed, but I'm telling you why everyone else fails.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You Asked for my thoughts, AKA you wanted my opinion. Therefore you don't get to get pissy when I give you an honest review, especially when I was the only person on here showing any interest in your project beyond telling you how it couldn't work.


I did ask for your opinion, however unfortunately text doesn't convey body language or tone of voice.
I feel if we were to have this conversation in person you would see I am not pissy at all.

Just cause I express an opinion counter to yours doesn't make me upset with you.
What I am seeing is that I am failing to articulate in the way you need to hear it
the information you need to undo the false assumptions you have made.

I can tell however you are becoming offended by my responses.



Jakthesoldier said:


> You stated your project was about Spreading information and bringing people more into prepping/survival.


Like other portions of the conversation, you miss the message. The community plan I have in mind is not about prepping or survival,
at least not in the sense of how to make fire, stocking up on supplies, or the other things you have mentioned.

It is actually about community safety and security, which may fall under the umbrella of the topic, however is not
based on the general methods you keep focusing on.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Your Proof of concept proved that you placed emphasis on 2 things, your business, and paid memberships.


*You asked me specifically in your initial question how this group would fund itself.* That is why I created the mock up ( not functioning! ) showing
how membership could help fund the organizations operations.

The banner's purpose which is no longer there has already been discussed.



Jakthesoldier said:


> No, I do not particularly value your knowledge, any more than I value anyone else's, certainly not enough to pay for it when I have no reason to believe you have anything to teach me that I do not know/cannot learn here.


Sadly you don't get it, the knowledge sections of LifeSavingSkills.org require NO payment, the information will be free.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I do think it is poor form to peddle your wares in a community like this one based on free exchange of information to the purpose of making all of us better equipped... for free.


At this point I feel you are completely ignoring everything I am saying, cause you are 100% convinced you know my own intentions better than I do.
If anything were to upset me it would be your stubborn inability to listen to me about my intentions, cause you continue cling to the need to be right,
in a discussion that doesn't require argument.

Just let go of your opinion, listen to me when I say I am not in it for the money, and we could move forward to actually doing something productive
rather than going back and forth in a forum over the same old things already explained.



Jakthesoldier said:


> but your focus is on making money.


Once again this is your perception, no matter how much I communicate with you, I am unable to change your mind.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I am giving you the Lazy cheap American perspective here, I would like to see you succeed, but I'm telling you why everyone else fails.


If you could stop accusing me, being in it for the money, then maybe I could believe that you want me to succeed.

Additionally your perception of "Lazy cheap Americans" is not without basis, however I don't believe it is the core problem.
*The worst mistake we make as humans is to assume that we are superior or that what we are doing is more right than someone else.*

We don't know what every individual persons reason is for not investing in their own safety and security. That would be assuming.
I do believe however some people do what they do, cause they don't know any other way of doing things.

I also believe if you give them options that fit their needs, they will take the offer, especially if the information is presented correctly.

The true problem is NOT cheap lazy americans, it is that we fail to motivate those around us properly in the way that they need.

*The reason everyone else fails, is they fail to motivate others.*


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Allow me to admit one very huge error on my part in all of this.

I was so excited to share my idea with you in it's current state, and I see I shared it with you too early, cause I thought you would get it.
I had a presumption we were on the same page, and I was wrong. I believe it would be more productive to continue to work on the website
until it more closely resembles a final product with clearer vision of my intent and effort, then get even more entrenched in debate with you.

What you should know as a closing thought, is I like you, I don't know you, but I like you jakthesoldier, despite the debate,
I believe your expression of your opinion is done with all the very best intentions, and I thank you for those intentions.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

We live in a nation that would rather pay $200 to H&R Block for a simple tax return than file the paperwork ourselves for the price of a stamp.

We live in a nation that will forego a paid app with lots of features for a free one with limited functionality.

We live in a nation more obsessed with pokemon than the current election, war, or the market.

We live in a nation where people get trained for a profession to have an income, instead of for any passion they have for their field.

We have minute rice, instant oatmeal, instant coffee, 8 minute abs, personal trainers, direct deposit, instant messenger, steroids and facebook.

This is the world you are trying to get to spend time, effort, and money on training. Remember that fact first, and you will have better success.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You Asked for my thoughts, AKA you wanted my opinion. Therefore you don't get to get pissy when I give you an honest review, especially when I was the only person on here showing any interest in your project beyond telling you how it couldn't work...


I don't want to get involved in this unfortunate argument, but I do feel the need to clarify my position. Since I was the only other person to respond to this thread, I must be the one who is percieved as "telling you how it couldn't work".

I never said that. I wished SAR-1L best of luck on an ambitious project, that's all.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I don't want to get involved in this unfortunate argument, but I do feel the need to clarify my position. Since I was the only other person to respond to this thread, I must be the one who is percieved as "telling you how it couldn't work".
> 
> I never said that. I wished SAR-1L best of luck on an ambitious project, that's all.


I thought the format and delivery of your feedback was great sideKahr.
I didn't get the impression that you thought it couldn't work, you simply stated it would be a tough job.
I personally believe some of the hardest things to do are the most worthwhile. 
Plus I don't see success as strictly pass or fail in regards to this topic.

I much prefer your feedback over being accused, argued with, labeled, 
and then ignored when I try to reason with an individual.

I feel the argument with Jak was unnecessary, I tried to explain it, and de-escalate it, I even apologized.

I can motivate and inspire people, however I cannot change the minds of those
who are uncompromising, refuse to listen to reason, and have to have the last word at all cost.

Sad thing is Jak is so convinced there is no possible way to effect positive change in this world,
I could never have a good enough answer to satisfy his questions, and I think even when it is a success,
he will still be spending time trying to point out the flaws in it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There is no way to know the life experience of another. It's obvious that many people are scammed over the internet, and victimized in other ways. It's understandable those people would be very cautious, even suspicious, with a web-based idea, especially one as novel as yours, SAR. When someone is rude to you, it isn't a judgment of you, but of all the people they have previously met.

Don't change your ideals. You CAN effect positive change in the world. I've seen it. If it wasn't for my wife, I would be an alcoholic or dead now.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> There is no way to know the life experience of another. It's obvious that many people are scammed over the internet, and victimized in other ways. It's understandable those people would be very cautious, even suspicious, with a web-based idea, especially one as novel as yours, SAR. When someone is rude to you, it isn't a judgment of you, but of all the people they have previously met.
> 
> Don't change your ideals. You CAN effect positive change in the world. I've seen it. If it wasn't for my wife, I would be an alcoholic or dead now.


You are right, and it is hurtful to not be trusted. In Jak's defense I haven't done anything in this thread to prove to him that I am worth trusting.
I need to learn better how not to personalize things like that, and prevent it from falling into an argument, 
or put into check that need to defend myself from people's opinions, just accept and learn from them.
Cause he raised some terrific points, he told me exactly why he doesn't trust me at this point.

Plus here is the beauty of it if I do what I say I am going to do, I don't need to defend it, people will for me.
Which means less time arguing and isolating people from what I am trying to do, and more time just getting it done.

On another note if you are comfortable with sharing that story I would really like to hear how your wife changed your life.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SAR, you are one of the most even tempered and reasonable people I have ever seen.



SAR-1L said:


> ...On another note if you are comfortable with sharing that story I would really like to hear how your wife changed your life.


I know it sounds trite, but I have to plead the Fifth on that one.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I don't want to get involved in this unfortunate argument, but I do feel the need to clarify my position. Since I was the only other person to respond to this thread, I must be the one who is percieved as "telling you how it couldn't work".
> 
> I never said that. I wished SAR-1L best of luck on an ambitious project, that's all.


I was referring to "part 1" of his thread, where the feedback seemed generally themed with "this will never work"



SAR-1L said:


> I thought the format and delivery of your feedback was great sideKahr.
> I didn't get the impression that you thought it couldn't work, you simply stated it would be a tough job.
> I personally believe some of the hardest things to do are the most worthwhile.
> Plus I don't see success as strictly pass or fail in regards to this topic.
> ...


This is how I know you aren't getting my message.

People CAN be brought on board. People DO want to know they can defend themselves if need be. Hell, Right now the two biggest issues to female voters are being reported as abortion and gun rights.

The thing is, again, people are cheap and suspicious. There is a huge amount of bashing between instructors and companies. It is to the point where people think the industry is staffed by incompetent self important idiots. They are becoming less willing to pay for training until they see evidence that the training is going to be worth the money.

Would you buy a car without a test drive?

If you are trying to start a thing that makes money, that's fine. I would suggest that there be more evidence that you know what you are talking about BEFORE money changes hand.

If I didn't think it was possible to affect positive change in the world, I wouldn't do the things I do, I just know that there are more and less effective ways of doing so.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I was referring to "part 1" of his thread, where the feedback seemed generally themed with "this will never work"


Thank you for the clarification.



Jakthesoldier said:


> People CAN be brought on board. People DO want to know they can defend themselves if need be. Hell, Right now the two biggest issues to female voters are being reported as abortion and gun rights.


Glad that we are on the same page there.



Jakthesoldier said:


> There is a huge amount of bashing between instructors and companies.
> It is to the point where people think the industry is staffed by incompetent self important idiots.
> They are becoming less willing to pay for training until they see evidence that the training is going to be worth the money.


You are right, and it is a shame, I have seen it and know what you are talking about there.

I feel pretty lucky, this week I had the privilege to sit down with a retired Navy Lieutenant Commander who has given 31 years of service.
He is also an NRA firearm instructor, who teaches and trains other firearm instructors. He offered me his time, which I am grateful for, and after it
he told me he would like to refer business to me for the skills I teach that he doesn't.

To me that speaks volumes, to have someone of that outstanding caliber and experience give me references is an honor.
I also feel these are the ways I develop the business for money making component for my company, not a website online.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Would you buy a car without a test drive?


You are correct, I wouldn't.



Jakthesoldier said:


> If you are trying to start a thing that makes money, that's fine. I would suggest that there be more evidence that you know what you are talking about BEFORE money changes hand.


I am going to attempt to try this just one more time, cause I see you are making an effort to understand, just like I want to understand everything you say.
This is a two part gig, separate but similar. It is important that you see Defense Education as independent from lifesavingskills.org.

*Defense Education *- Is a service offered in return for payment, that teaches skills to an individual worried about their personal safety.
It may involve their significant other or children participating as well, but it is primarily the for customer who is me, me, me centered.
I am experienced, the Defense Education website list portion of my credentials.

*Lifesavingskills.org* - Is an experimental project, that I hope to make an organization, with the goal of promoting community safety.
What can I do to help my neighbor be safer, my co-workers, the person I meet in the grocery store. It is centered around the concept of
promoting safety through community, and training them skills that they can make habit that make not only themselves safer,
but primarily those around them safer. I give these freely.

If you are all "me, me, me" then you will pay for it. If you are worried about your community and are willing to give service to your community,
then I will give you the knowledge and skills to make you safer for others to be around, and for you to help others around you be safe.

The only reason these sites are linked is in case someone lands on the one but is truly seeking the other.



Jakthesoldier said:


> If I didn't think it was possible to affect positive change in the world, I wouldn't do the things I do, I just know that there are more and less effective ways of doing so.


If that is true, then lets have more conversation in this manner, this is infinitely more helpful than the argument from before. 
Thank you for approaching this differently this time around.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> SAR, you are one of the most even tempered and reasonable people I have ever seen.
> I know it sounds trite, but I have to plead the Fifth on that one.


I appreciate the compliment, it is really appreciated, especially when I know I am a work in progress.
It is funny when lives are on the line, or something is completely FUBAR, I am the most even keel guy you ever have seen.

On the flipside though, today I put money on the laundry card for the apartment laundry mat, thought I had left it in there 
and that someone had taken it. I was a cussing and swearing, and telling myself I was the biggest damn idiot you ever saw.
I was red in the face, just childishly mad over 20$'s, like it was life or death or something.

Only to find out that I had placed it in the drawer where it usually goes, but had such a busy day I forgot I had put it back.

As far as your personal story, I respect that, I also have stories not for public consumption. But I don't doubt a great woman
can make a great man. I wouldn't be where I am right now without my future wife, I am so very fortunate she found me.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> SAR, you are one of the most even tempered and reasonable people I have ever seen.


Except when I told him to get over the new email password thingie lol


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Would you buy a car without a test drive?


And if you read, he is not asking you to.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SGG said:


> Except when I told him to get over the new email password thingie lol


Perfect example SGG, of where my temper lights up over what? nothing. lol


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> Perfect example SGG, of where my temper lights up over what? nothing. lol


You actually surprised me over that!
I think we are similar in attitude over small things like that, versus big things we can stay cool during...
FYI the website so far is simple and very easy to navigate. I will keep watching. What you are intending to do is awesome


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So the concept here is a new neighborhood watch that is actually organized, trained, and functional? 

How then do we get people, who have been living next to each other for a decade and still don't know each other's names, to come out of their shells and even just meet each other?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So the concept here is a new neighborhood watch that is actually organized, trained, and functional?
> 
> How then do we get people, who have been living next to each other for a decade and still don't know each other's names, to come out of their shells and even just meet each other?


I am afraid that is the incorrect analogy for this. A neighborhood watch at least here, is more traditionally structured as far as a group, and is monitored & guided by the local police department.

If you reread the *How page* I think that will help you understand. 
I would type it out here, but since it is a few paragraphs would be a poor use of energy to type out something typed out before.

_________________________________________________________________________

*Update: *I have added a task page to explain a little more on how tasks are designed. I have also added an example
to illustrate the functionality on the page for the "Leader" role.

If any of you have time, your feedback on those elements would be much appreciated.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi, SAR. The site is making progress. Colorful and welcoming. I have a comment about the mechanics: I would expect the menus to expand downward, and look for down arrows to do so.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Hi, SAR. The site is making progress. Colorful and welcoming. I have a comment about the mechanics: I would expect the menus to expand downward, and look for down arrows to do so.


Thank you sideKahr, which menu are we talking about?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I see it on the Tasks page.

SAR, I have some other thoughts that I don't want to post. I've got some honey-do's, I'd like to send you a PM later tonight. Okay?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Well, I see it on the Tasks page.
> 
> SAR, I have some other thoughts that I don't want to post. I've got some honey-do's, I'd like to send you a PM later tonight. Okay?


Absolutely sounds great, thank you!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, this updated version is significantly improved, and has me genuinely curious, but still skeptical. I see that there will be actual steps that can be taken with guidelines on how to make things happen. I see that there is emphasis on each person having purpose and harnessing strengths and nurturing weaknesses.

I am curious to see what guidance will be provided, the most dangerous and difficult time in creating organizations like this is the beginning, when the nut jobs, racists, wanna be a cops, and busy bodies come screaming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Also, noted a couple minor grammatical errors, but I'm sure you will find and correct them all eventually.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Ok, this updated version is significantly improved, and has me genuinely curious, but still skeptical. I see that there will be actual steps that can be taken with guidelines on how to make things happen. I see that there is emphasis on each person having purpose and harnessing strengths and nurturing weaknesses.
> 
> I am curious to see what guidance will be provided, the most dangerous and difficult time in creating organizations like this is the beginning, when the nut jobs, racists, wanna be a cops, and busy bodies come screaming out of the woodwork.


Thank you Jak, yeah as far as grammatical errors my significant other could come through and fix all that,
she is the one that graduated with a major in English.

I am glad that the fleshing out of the website is painting a clearer picture.

I also identify with what you are pointing out. I believe when done responsibly the tasks will help set the tone.
As the website admin I will take submissions for ideas, approve them and then put them onto the website, vs
letting people inject their own content un-moderated as we know that would lead to spam, and reduction of quality.

Additionally it may become the top 100 for each category, this way people aren't overwhelmed in what to do.
but you are still talking about roughly 500 potential ways to contribute to an organization, really a good variety

I would like to handle safety and security knowledge/training in a similar fashion.
I am really building this out to provide guidance, to inspire, and then when appropriate stand back,
and let people take this where they feel it needs to go, with occasional course correction or guidance.

This way if people start to polarize one way or another in a topic I can provide a re-frame perspective
to the solution, idea, etc. Acting as a moderator or mediator between two views on the same issue.

With the philosophy being safety and security for the community, with *preservation of life* being one of the
key principles, I am far less worried about someone going out and shooting up a place, than I would be with a
extremely devoted religious based ideology.

That is the other thing about this too, nothing has to be extreme, and if we find people who disagree or aren't interested,
you simply move on, they will come around when they are ready, and if they never do, you just figure that is part of the balance.

As time progresses I would like the community to own this vs myself being the beginning and the end.


----------

